# Does anyone use Oregano Oil?



## broadwaybones (Jun 11, 2007)

Can anyone tell me if you have used Oregano Oil? I am trying to find out what your dogs reactions have been to it! For those that do not know, Oregano Oil is an powerful antioxidant. To is used to treat ringworm, inflammation, infections, parvovirus, and is also used in top grade dog food as a preservative. For humans it is a homeopathic substitute for antibiotics.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Never used it but it sounds very interesting.


----------



## broadwaybones (Jun 11, 2007)

It is very interesting! I was researching other natural preservatives that will not require us to rely on unreliable countries. Right now.... ALL pet vitamins are imported from China. I don't want to rely on them for quality! I love my dogs, they're our furry children! I also care about the quality of the product I offer my customers!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I don't think I've ever even see Oregano Oil on the shelves, but I wasn't looking for it either. I'll have to pay more attention next time I'm out.


----------



## Lizabeth (Apr 30, 2007)

Hey, I use oregano oil all the time! I give it to my dogs, horses, and me and my family also take it. ..None of them have ever had any bad reactions. ..In fact, I have a horse that almost died. A fence post went through her chest, you could fit your fist in it, it was so big.... After staying in the hospital for a long time, the vet let her come home (he didn't want to, but we had to take her out, it was too expensive), and told us we should buy her $400 antibiotics if she got a fever (she still had horrible wounds). ..She got a fever, but instead of buying those antibiotics (I don't believe in traditional antibiotics), I gave her pure oregano oil 2 times a day. ....Her fever was gone in a day, and she healed completely using only herbs and essential oils....and she had two NASTY wounds... I always have oregano oil on hand, and use it all the time. ...If anyone wants to try it, I buy mine from http://iherb.com/ ..best deal I've found...It's "Now Foods Oregano Oil" Pure one oz. liquid. ..Dilute with olive oil for use on skin, and internally, I take it pure in a capsule, several drops, and a few drops for the dogs. ...It has so many uses..It even kills parasites...Check out this site for articles and research on it http://www.oiloforegano.com/oil-of-oregano-research-article.html


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks for the info Lizbeth. I'll be checking this out.


----------



## broadwaybones (Jun 11, 2007)

Lizabeth said:


> Hey, I use oregano oil all the time! I give it to my dogs, horses, and me and my family also take it. ..None of them have ever had any bad reactions. ..In fact, I have a horse that almost died. A fence post went through her chest, you could fit your fist in it, it was so big.... After staying in the hospital for a long time, the vet let her come home (he didn't want to, but we had to take her out, it was too expensive), and told us we should buy her $400 antibiotics if she got a fever (she still had horrible wounds). ..She got a fever, but instead of buying those antibiotics (I don't believe in traditional antibiotics), I gave her pure oregano oil 2 times a day. ....Her fever was gone in a day, and she healed completely using only herbs and essential oils....and she had two NASTY wounds... I always have oregano oil on hand, and use it all the time. ...If anyone wants to try it, I buy mine from http://iherb.com/ ..best deal I've found...It's "Now Foods Oregano Oil" Pure one oz. liquid. ..Dilute with olive oil for use on skin, and internally, I take it pure in a capsule, several drops, and a few drops for the dogs. ...It has so many uses..It even kills parasites...Check out this site for articles and research on it http://www.oiloforegano.com/oil-of-oregano-research-article.html


Thanks for the info!


----------



## preciouspg (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi

Just want to thank-you for the information on using oregano oil on your pets. We use it on ourselves and now I will use it on my dog who gets yeast infections in his ears. Any other suggestions would be much appreciated

Thanks!


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

preciouspg said:


> Hi
> 
> Just want to thank-you for the information on using oregano oil on your pets. We use it on ourselves and now I will use it on my dog who gets yeast infections in his ears. Any other suggestions would be much appreciated
> 
> Thanks!


I have heard (but never tried it) that Olive Leaf Extract can sometimes help with dogs who have yeasty ears. You might want to research that


----------



## preciouspg (Nov 9, 2011)

LazyGRanch713 said:


> I have heard (but never tried it) that Olive Leaf Extract can sometimes help with dogs who have yeasty ears. You might want to research that


Thank-you I will most certainly look into that.


----------

